# Election Celebration



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

View attachment 84932


My celebratory LGC Serie R Maduro, and the new Sr Vice Commander of VFW Post 257 :mrgreen: :smoke2:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you, kind sir


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

usafvet509 said:


> Thank you, kind sir


No, thank you for your service.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you, sir


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats on your new post and thank you for your service! Can't go wrong with an LGC!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

When I saw "Election" in the thread I thought you were talking about this (and it's in MO, too), but alas the outcome was not good for smokers.

Smoking Ban Passes with 53 Percent of Vote - stjoechannel.com

Congratulations on Your election, however. And thank you for your service. T.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Congratulations and thank you for your service brother!


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks to all. Sorry to hear about St Joseph, MO. There is always someone that gets their jollies by pushing their agenda on everyone else. Individual liberty is under attack everywhere, and that is not what I fought for, dammit! Thomas Jefferson once said "If it neither breaks my leg nor picks my pocket, it is of no concern to me". What happened to that?!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Another slippery slope! T.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

usafvet509 said:


> Thanks to all. Sorry to hear about St Joseph, MO. There is always someone that gets their jollies by pushing their agenda on everyone else. Individual liberty is under attack everywhere, and that is not what I fought for, dammit! Thomas Jefferson once said "If it neither breaks my leg nor picks my pocket, it is of no concern to me". What happened to that?!


Fantastic quote, somehow never heard that one! Also, congratulations, and thank you for your service! :usa2:


----------



## eg0r69 (Jan 7, 2014)

Congrads and a nice cigar choice!


----------



## P8ntbllr234 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for your service !! congrats too


----------

